# BANKCHAR GUIDE



## [DM]Zottel (6. August 2008)

Willkommen Freunde bei meinem ersten WoW Klassenguide. Heute möchte ich mich mit dem Bankchar beschäftigen. Jeder hat schon von ihm gehört, viele haben ihn auch schon angezockt, aber die wenigsten können ihn wirklich meisterhaft spielen. 

Damit Euer Name in den Auktionshäusern von Kalimdor nicht mehr aus den Köpfen der Spieler geht, müsst ihr Euch an folgende Punkte halten.

1.)	*Auswahl der Klasse*: Natürlich wählen wir den Magier als die einzig wahre Klasse für unseren Bank Char. Dank seiner Portale ist der Magier innerhalb von Sekunden in jeder Hauptstadt und somit immer dort wo wir ihn gerade brauchen. Im Handel ist Zeit gleich Gold und das hochleveln von 1 auf 70 sollte der geübte Spieler  in 2-3 Wochen hinbekommen.
2.)	*Auswahl der Rasse*: Auch hier gibt es nur eine richtige Antwort: Blutelf, äh – Blutelfe mein ich natürlich. Für 99% aller Spieler gilt der Grund: „Weil Sie geil aussieht“. Der leidige 1% Rest wird wohl unter Punkt 3 den Grund für diese Wahl finden.
3.)	*Auswahl der Berufe*: Die optimalen Berufe für einen Bankchar sind Verzauberer und Yuwelier. Der Verzauberer profitiert zum einen von Eurer Rassenwahl und kann alle grünen / blauen Items die ihr ihm schickt selbst entzaubern und somit lagerfähig machen. Der Yuwelier kann Erze sondieren und bietet sich auch an aus günstig gekauften Edelsteine teure Handelswaren zu schleifen.

So, nachdem wir unseren Bankchar erstellt haben, ihn kurz mal auf lvl 70 gezogen haben und seine Berufe gemaxed sind, kann es auch schon los gehen. Er übernimmt seine zentrale Aufgabe sich um Eure Finanzen und Wertgegenstände zu kümmern.

*Taschenslots: *

Eure 5 Taschenslots welche mitlerweile mit 4 Urmondstofftaschen a 20 Plätzen ausgerüstet sind kann mal als Zwischenspeicher bezeichnen. 

Allgemeine Tasche (20 Platz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bankfach: *

Durch die Reduktion der Bankfachkosten auf 25 Gold kommt uns Blizzard enorm entgegen. Natürlich kaufen wir erst einmal alle Slots. Je nachdem was ihr alles einlagern wollt empfiehlt es sich nicht nur die Urmondstofftaschen zu verwenden, sondern einzelne Plätze auch an Spezialtaschen zu vergeben, die deutlich mehr Platz bieten.

Kräuterkunde (28 Platz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verzauberer (28 Platz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bergbau (28 Platz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kürschner (24 Platz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yuwelier (24 Platz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingenieur (24 Plätze)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Gildenbank*

Auch der letzte Casual Gamer wird jetzt natürlich mit der Frage kommen wo man denn bitte seine ganzen Stoffe und Buff Mats lagern soll. Die Antwort darauf ist: In der Gildenbank. Oder was habt ihr gedacht, selbstverständlich ist ein gut geskillter Bankchar auch eine 1-Mann Gilde.

Je nach finanziellen Möglichkeiten kann man dort zusätzlichen Lagerplatz kaufen und die Fächer auch noch beschriften um mehr Ordnung reinzubringen.

Solltet Ihr gerade finanziell etwas schlecht dastehen gibt es für jede Tasche die hier genannt wurde auch noch eine Aldi Variante. Weniger Platz aber meistens nur 20% der Kosten.

Ich hoffe Euch hat dieser kleine Guide geholfen zu erkennen dass in der Klasse Bank Char viel mehr Potential steckt als man gemeinhin geglaubt hat.....und nehmt das Spiel nicht ganz so ernst :-)


----------



## LifeisPain (6. August 2008)

Bankchar auf 70? oO
Nix für ungut, aber da muss ich lachen.
Bankchar ist für mich ein Char der meine Sachen zwischenlagert und Verkaufen kann man mit jedem Char.
Ich bervorzuge jedoch die Variante der eigenen Chars in der eigenen Gilde.
Man hat eine kostenlsoe Verbindung zu allen Chars, was bei 20 schiebungen am Tag oder mehr sehr kostenbillig wird.
Zudem kann man Gegenstände und Mats dort lagern die man oft braucht oder sonst nirgends reintun will.
Dazu zählen Erze, Rezepte und anderlei Dinge.
Das ist jedoch nur meine Meinung. ^^


----------



## fisker31 (6. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Bankchar auf 70? oO
> Nix für ungut, aber da muss ich lachen.
> Bankchar ist für mich ein Char der meine Sachen zwischenlagert und Verkaufen kann man mit jedem Char.
> Ich bervorzuge jedoch die Variante der eigenen Chars in der eigenen Gilde.
> ...



Da versteht jemand keine Ironie *kopf gegen wand*


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Bankchar auf 70? oO
> Nix für ungut, aber da muss ich lachen.



Genau das war auch der Sinn von dem Spruch...schön dass es funktioniert hat :-)

Dennoch ist auch etwas Wahrheit dran. Kenne ein paar Spieler die alle Ihre Slots (-1 der Reserviert für Todesritter ist) mit 70ern voll haben und dort wird wirklich der Mage am liebsten als Bankchar verwendet aufgrund der Portale.


----------



## marcloker (19. August 2008)

bankchar mit 20er taschen??? ich musste auch echt schmunzeln... und dann noch 70... sowas haben manche nicht mal als main. bankchar ist einfach ein level 1 der in der hauptstadt steht und dem du allen scheiß schickst. und der stellt das ins ah. entzaubern gebe ich freunden oder gildenkollegen die das für mich machen. genauso mit den steinen... daher braucht der keinen beruf.. sorry, aber ich finde die beschreibung von deinem "bankchar" etwas fehl...


aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen

mfg


----------



## Gregorius (20. August 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wann auch der letzte begreift, dass der Beitrag zu großen Teilen ironisch gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mir die Idee in einer der Antworten gut gefallen hat, für alle eigenen Chars eine eigene Gilde aufzumachen und die Guildbank als Umschlagplatz zu verwenden^^


----------



## noizycat (25. August 2008)

In der Umfrage fehlt noch was zum Outfit:

- normales Level 1 Outfit
- Weihnachtsoutfit
- Smoking
- sexy Kleidchen
- wieso Klamotten? gleich nackt!

XDDDD


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2008)

jo need equipguide, mein bankchar (logo Fem. blutelfe) hatte ne klamottencombo aus Smoking und par schwarzen startgebiet items die super zum restlichen outfit passten ^_^
dazu nen schmückenden kleinen dolch :>


----------



## Hagriel (2. September 2008)

Mann mann mAnN... hättest du den Guide nicht eher schreiben können?

Mage <--> Portale... damnit

Ich hab' mich damals (wegen "Sprinten") für einen Schurken als Bankchar entschieden und musste ihm jetzt nen Epicflieger kaufen, damit er zügig zwischen den Städten reisen kann...

Naja, trotzdem danke, die Sache mit der Einmanngilde ist natürlich ein gutes Ding, da hatte ich noch nicht dran gedacht.

/vote4stikkie


----------



## Albra (2. September 2008)

wieso einen bankchara wenn man dazu mehrere lagercharas haben kann?
bankchara is wie der name schon sagt dazu da den ganzen mist ins ah zu stellen
lagercharas sorgen dafür das die sachen dieman gefarmt hat staub ansetzen da man sie evtl für nen twink gebrauchen kann ^^


----------



## zarrack (15. September 2008)

level 50 ork hunter mit wachpet smoking monokel und fetten pimp name was sonst


----------



## mookuh (18. September 2008)

mir reicht mein lev 1 schurke als bankchar...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (8. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> /vote4stikkie



Bitte blos nicht. Jeder weis doch dass die Stickys gar ned gelesen werden, das wäre ja das Todesurteil für diesen Post....


----------



## lalalala_lalalalalala (9. Oktober 2008)

malehrlich die ganzen taschen kosten zusammen ca 5000g 


wer gibt 5000g für nen twink aus und dann nur zum lagern



und es gibt auch sogenannte gelegenheitsspieler!!!!


----------



## Casionara (10. Oktober 2008)

habe 4 lvl 1 Chars volle ausrüstung mit 20er bags + Bank 
dazu 4 Gilden mit max Gildenbank rang 3
4 chars = alle hauptstätde+shat brauch ich kein portal machen, Rune iss teurer als post ^^ (silbermond hab ich nix iss ja eh nix los dort)
Vorteil: massiv platz zum lagern für sogut alles was handelbar ist.
Nachteil: estreme Ausgaben die erstmal erwirtschaftet werden müssen, aber das geht als händler leicht


----------



## Sunflower9590 (28. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön gemacht...
und das komishce is, es trifft auf mich ansatzweise zu....

hab nen 55er mage, den cih auch im augenblick die ganze zeit spiele....auf jeden fall hat der schneiderei und VZ, hat alle slots auf der bank und auch die 16er platz taschen....der is eigentlich mein bankchar, eben wegen der portale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und achja, der is sogar chef von seiner eigenen kleinen gilde^^ (7 member und nie is einer online^^...also quasi 1 mann/frau gilde^^)


----------



## dUneking (28. Oktober 2008)

ich würde aber noch die bt pre machen und illidan umhauen (mit dem bankchar) , für dieses halsteil um zum tempel zu porten
falls mal jemand noch kurzfristig etwas für den raid braucht


----------



## Psychoholic (22. Mai 2009)

Einfach voll T8.5 farmen damit der char auch noch gut aussieht.


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Ein Bankchar ist für mich ein Level 1 Char, den man benutzt um Zeug jeglicher Art zu verstauen. 
Und kein 70er Char mit Berufe etc. oO


----------



## skyline930 (8. Juni 2009)

lalalala_lalalalalala schrieb:


> wer gibt 5000g für nen twink aus und dann nur zum lagern
> und es gibt auch sogenannte gelegenheitsspieler!!!!



Es gibt auch Leute die WoW auch "Wirtschaftlich" spielen, d.h. viel mit AH usw, wodurch der Lagerplatz SEHR benötigt wird, und eben diese Leute haben einen dermaßen hohen Umsatz, dass die 5k in 2 Tagen erwirtschaftet sind.

Wenn du einer diese Gelegenheitsspieler bist, dann GZ, und mimimi hier nich rum, erstmal überlegen is ja wohl nich zuviel verlangt


----------



## Floyd (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab insgesammt 3 Bankchars und 2 Gildenbänke mit jeweils 5 Fächern.

Bankchar Nr 1 (Level 5): 
Der Wotlk-Bankchar mit einer Gildenbank für alle Wotlk Kräuter, Erze, Verzauberungsmats, Leder, Bufffoot und rohes Fleisch, Juwelen etc.

Bankchar Nr 2 (Level 1):
Der Classic und BC Bankchar mit der zweiten Gildenbank für alles was man zum Skillen, Ruffarmen gebrauchen kann oder was sich teuer verkaufen läßt.

Bankchar Nr 3 (Level 1):
Die Stoffbank. Hier langen alle Runenstoffe, Froststoffe und andere Arten. Sobald dieser voll ist, werden die Stoffe zum größten Teil verkauft (Runenstoff, Wollstoffe und Seide gibt auf meinem Server gut Gold) oder verarbeitet und verkauft oder gedisst.

Man muss jedoch dazusagen, das ich aus Prinzip nix was man irgendwie gebrauchen könnte wegschmeiße und zudem ein selbstversorger bin.

Mein Main (Magier) hat Verzauberkunst und Juwe als Berufe. Ein Twink (Druide) verfügt über Bergbau und Kräuterkunde und fliegt jedes Wochenende zwischen 2 bis 4 Stunden durchs Becken. (2 Stunden Becken =~500 Saronit, 30Titan, 10-15 Frostlotus, diverse Edelsteine, 20-30 Äonenleben und -Erde, +~40-50 Stacks diverser Kräuter).
Weiter Twinks haben Lederverarbeitung und Kürschnern.

Twinks mit Schneiderei oder Inschriftenkunde habe ich nicht, jedoch habe ich ja durch die Kräuter und Stoffe einen großen Vorrat an Rohmats und der Inschriftenkundler meiner Gilde wollen doch auch hin und wieder was zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich kann oder will sich nicht jeder soviel aufwand machen aber wenn man nix wegschmeißt, braucht man nix kaufen.

Empfehlen möchte ich allen ambitionieren Sammlern das Addon "BulkMail2". In diesem Addon kann man feste Regeln definieren wie zum Beispiel: "Alle Erze an Bankchar 1 schicken, Alle Kräuter an Bankchar 2" usw.. Wenn man nun den Briefkasten öffnet bekommt mein eine Liste vorgeschlagen wohin alle voreingestellten Mats aus dem Inventar versendet werden sollen. Man braucht nurnoch einen Knopf drücken und schon werden die Mats aus dem Inventar an die Bankchars geschickt.


----------



## N00blike (8. Juli 2009)

Lol? Was hast du denn bitte für nen sonnen account?
10-15 frostlotus in 2h?
Oh man da hab ich mit viel glück vlt mal 5 zusammen meist sind es aber weniger.....


----------



## Darksasuke (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab ne Bankchar mit ner eigenen Gildenbank die 2 bankfächer beinhaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (28. Juli 2009)

Floyd schrieb:


> Empfehlen möchte ich allen ambitionieren Sammlern das Addon "BulkMail2". In diesem Addon kann man feste Regeln definieren wie zum Beispiel: "Alle Erze an Bankchar 1 schicken, Alle Kräuter an Bankchar 2" usw.. Wenn man nun den Briefkasten öffnet bekommt mein eine Liste vorgeschlagen wohin alle voreingestellten Mats aus dem Inventar versendet werden sollen. Man braucht nurnoch einen Knopf drücken und schon werden die Mats aus dem Inventar an die Bankchars geschickt.



Thx - verkürzt endlich die Zeit am Postkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (29. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jo need equipguide, mein bankchar (logo Fem. blutelfe) hatte ne klamottencombo aus Smoking und par schwarzen startgebiet items die super zum restlichen outfit passten ^_^
> dazu nen schmückenden kleinen dolch :>



Hmmm, ich sollte mich doch mehr mit meinen Blutelfentwinks beschäftigen... schwarze Items aus dem Startgebiet sind mir noch garnicht bekannt. Da wird ja jeder T8.5-Poser in Dalaran neidisch, wenn ich voll Schwarz-equipped vor seiner Nase tanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumbumboris (29. Juli 2009)

Das allerwichtigste bei einem Bankchar (Guide) wurde noch gar nicht angesprochen. Das ist doch der Name des Charakters. Aus dem muß natürlich hervorgehen, dass man am horrenden Profit durch AH-Verkäufe interessiert ist.  Zb: Profitgeier, Halsabschneider, Wucherpfennig oder givemoney  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das wäre dann perfekt.


----------

